# FB100 Floppy Disk Drive



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

I started to check out the floppy disk drive, pattern disks and PPD that came with the knitting stuff I got at an estate sale.
Can I load a disk for KH930 in my KH940?
Is it possible for me to see what is on a disk? When I try to load in knitting machine it asks which track, but if I have no description how do I know?


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

KarlaHW said:


> I started to check out the floppy disk drive, pattern disks and PPD that came with the knitting stuff I got at an estate sale.
> Can I load a disk for KH930 in my KH940?
> Is it possible for me to see what is on a disk? When I try to load in knitting machine it asks which track, but if I have no description how do I know?


Did you ever get an answer about this?


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

imalulu said:


> Did you ever get an answer about this?


Sorry, I saw you "join" date, not the date you asked this.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

KarlaHW said:


> I started to check out the floppy disk drive, pattern disks and PPD that came with the knitting stuff I got at an estate sale.
> Can I load a disk for KH930 in my KH940?
> Is it possible for me to see what is on a disk? When I try to load in knitting machine it asks which track, but if I have no description how do I know?


You need to set up the PPD, the Disk drive and a small tv or monitor to see what is on the disks. If you don't have a PPD manual, you should try to find one to buy.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

imalulu said:


> You need to set up the PPD, the Disk drive and a small tv or monitor to see what is on the disks. If you don't have a PPD manual, you should try to find one to buy.


I have 3 PPD manuals for KC-III, KC-III XT and PPD-120, my PPD is the KC-III. Was able to create a pattern, transfer to floppy drive and from there to knitting machine. It erased all my patterns on the knitting machine above 901 and stored it in 901. I had some pattern in the machine up to #917, but nothing important.
I also transferred patterns from several floppies to the knitting machine, each time they went in #901 on the machine.
I have 4 cartridges, started another topic with it. Stitch Pattern Cartridge, Stitch Pattern Cartridge II, III and extra's. Do I erase what is on them when I want to create new pattern? Don't know if the first two are empty, but the Cartridge III supposedly has the patterns for the KH-270 on it and for the extra's is another Stitch World Book.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

I guess I can answer my first question.
"Disks that are formatted for the 930 can be used on both the 930 machines and 940 machines.
Disks that are formatted for the 940 can only be used for the 940 machines"
from Going Places With your Compuknit III/IV, Jan Wold and Jan Mills


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

It is a very long time since I used the PPD and the disk drive even though I do have the disk drive in a cupboard somewhere. What you should do, is to upload the patterns which are in the knitting machine before you download the new patterns. What a shame you have lost the ones which were in the machine.

Regarding the cartridges, they would have the patterns on them but I don't remember being able to save to the cartridge, you save to the Bnrother disk drive with a Brother formatted disk.

Hope this helps a bit, sorry I can't remember more. You might be able to find a manual on-line.
Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I wouldn't have thought that it would have wiped out your patterns already in your machine. Having said this I have only used mine on my 970 and on that I'm sure it just takes the next available number.
I use the cartridge III for doing my patterns on and then put them straight from this into the machine. This definitely takes the next available number. The 970 patterns that are already in the cartridge are not wiped out they are in a separate section of the cartridge to the section were you make/store your own. You can transfer those that you have on floppies over to the cartridge III to view them...alter them...and store them. Then you can transfer them to the machine using the cartridge only if the model of machine you have (and I think it does) has the cartridge slot.


----------



## tarrwb (Mar 30, 2013)

Good Morning Karla

Lets see if I can get this out all at once and not forget anything. lol

Yes you can use 930 patterns on the 940. Since the 940 can handle up to 200 st size patterns and the 930 can only handle 60 sts wide you can only use 940 patterns that are 60 sts or less.

When you load new patterns into the 940 it erases the patterns that you downloaded before, not the pre installed patterns.

Here are few things you can do. 
1: Go to this site and download the brother fb100 emulator and utility. http://home.comcast.net/~kidoodles/emulator.html

These programs will allow you to make backup copies of your floppy disk designs onto your computer and also allow you to save patterns you created so you can delete them on the PPD cartridges to allow more designing space. The utility will also allow you to view patterns and import patterns that were designed for Passap E6000, Silver Reed PC10 and many more and convert them to the Brother BPD file format.

You can then create as many virtual floppies as your hard drive will allow

2.You will need a Brother link 1 or 5

These cables will allow you to connect your PPD and KH940 directly to your computer. Thus allowing you to transfer patterns to and from the KH940 and saving wear and tear on the PPD and FB100.

You can load your Floppy disk patterns into your PPD then save it to the emulator or if you want there is a cable that will connect your FB100 directly to your computer as well, called a Brother link 7.

The Stitch pattern Cartridge was made to use on the 930 with the PPD 100 and has all the patterns that were installed on the 930 to call up by pattern number.

The SPC II was set up for the 940 and above that can handle more than 60 st wide and sold with the PPD 110.

Both of these Cartridges can be used on the 100 and 110.

The SPCIII was sold with the PPD120 and can be used on the PPD110 but not the 100, and is for the KH270 as the patterns were adjusted to fit on the lesser amount of needles. But can be used on the 940 and above. However most of those designs are on the other cartridges.

You can see the patterns installed on the PPD Cartridges by downloading the Knitting machine pattern books from here. http://machineknittingetc.com/

I hope this helps and have not forgotten anything.

Robert


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for this info Robert...it has answer questions for me also. I only use the FB100 and the PPD but have those cables but were never sure what to do with them.


----------



## oldgerry (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry to interrupt, but does anyone know where to get a cable for the FB100 to the 930. I have a FB100 that I have fixed up but the cable to bad. I used someone else cable for the repair work. But now I need a cable of my own to use it 
Thank for any help.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

tarrwb said:


> You can see the patterns installed on the PPD Cartridges by downloading the Knitting machine pattern books from here. http://machineknittingetc.com/
> 
> I hope this helps and have not forgotten anything.
> 
> Robert


Thanks, great information.
I now figured out how to find the patterns on the extra's cartridge.
Which pattern book goes with the cartridge III?
Do the cartridge II and original cartridge also have preinstalled patterns and if which pattern book goes with them? Not that I need so many patterns, only want to know.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> Thanks, great information.
> I now figured out how to find the patterns on the extra's cartridge.
> Which pattern book goes with the cartridge III?
> Do the cartridge II and original cartridge also have preinstalled patterns and if which pattern book goes with them? Not that I need so many patterns, only want to know.


I think the cartridge II is the Stitch World and the III is Stitch World 3 for the kh970. I remember vaguely though. Then, there's also blank cartridges for you to program new designs without having to erase the others.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

To me the cartridge without a number, the II and III all look more or less the same. I can create new patterns on them, but cannot find preinstalled patterns.
The extra's cartridge is different. You cannot see the patterns, but it asks for page no in the beginning. There seem to be 24 pages, each has 20-30 patterns on it. The page no is set with the tv on, then disconnect and connect to knitting machine, when it asks for track you give in the page no and all patterns on this page are transferred to the knitting machine.
For the first 3 cartridges I don't have a table with page no and pattern no.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

The cartridge without a number I believe is blank. I don't know about cartridge II. 
Cartridge III has the stitch world III patterns in it that go to the Brother 970 plus a section for you to create your own. This works in the same way as a electronic machine 700+ patterns built in and the facility for 99 of your own. 
Cartridge stitch patterns extra you can't put your own patterns into but there is 900+ patterns in it. The book that you need for this is Brother Punchcard pattern volume 5.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> The cartridge without a number I believe is blank. I don't know about cartridge II.
> Cartridge III has the stitch world III patterns in it that go to the Brother 970 plus a section for you to create your own. This works in the same way as a electronic machine 700+ patterns built in and the facility for 99 of your own.
> Cartridge stitch patterns extra you can't put your own patterns into but there is 900+ patterns in it. The book that you need for this is Brother Punchcard pattern volume 5.


I did figure out how to get the patterns from the extra's cartridge on the knitting machine, besides the Brother Punchcard Pattern Book 5 with the pictures there is an instruction leaflet that lists the pages with pattern no on cartridge and to set the page while connected to the tv before connecting to the knitting machine.
But I cannot figure out how to get the built in patterns from cartridge III on the knitting machine. I can get patterns I created myself on this cartridge in no 901 and higher in the knitting machine.
Same with cartridge II, I manage only my own patterns, not the built in patterns.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

The statement that the 930 can handle 60 st pattern repeats is incorrect. It can handle patterns of 200 sts but only approximately 10 to 20 rows. On the 940 you can make a pattern of 200 sts and approximately 1000 rows. The 940 has more memory than the 930.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

You can put the extra cartridge straight into the machine and select the pattern that you need without putting into a PPD first. I have never done the same with the cartridge III...because I have a 970 so there is no need....but I should think that you can. I should imagine that you just ask for the number of the pattern from the Stitch World 3 book that you want and the machine will copy it to your next available number.


----------



## Lcotemi (Jan 31, 2013)

To view what is on the cartridge, assuming you have your floppy drive set up with the PPD, and a screen, you turn on the PPD, and then load the pattern from the external source, which is the floppy drive. This loads whatever is on the floppy, onto that cartridge. This will erase anything else you had stored on the cartridge. That's why every time you create a new pattern on the PPD, you then save it to the external source, which is the floppy drive. 
I use a new floppy for about every 30 patterns. I have a reference sheet for each floppy drive, so I can remember that pattern 912 is "whatever" and 921 is "something else". 

I then write the pattern numbers, and sometime the "whatever" and "something else" on the floppy disc label. 

Just remember, to start each time, you load the patterns from the floppy onto the cartridge. Then resave them back to the floppy. OH! If you modify even one pattern on the cartridge, and you want to save those changes to the floppy, you must delete the saved data from the floppy, then save it again. 

All of these prompts are on the screen. Just follow the directions, and you'll be fine.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Lcotemi said:


> To view what is on the cartridge, assuming you have your floppy drive set up with the PPD, and a screen, you turn on the PPD, and then load the pattern from the external source, which is the floppy drive. This loads whatever is on the floppy, onto that cartridge. This will erase anything else you had stored on the cartridge. That's why every time you create a new pattern on the PPD, you then save it to the external source, which is the floppy drive.
> I use a new floppy for about every 30 patterns. I have a reference sheet for each floppy drive, so I can remember that pattern 912 is "whatever" and 921 is "something else".
> 
> I then write the pattern numbers, and sometime the "whatever" and "something else" on the floppy disc label.
> ...


This I understand so far. But how do I get the patterns that are preinstalled on the cartridge II or III on a floppy or my knitting machine? I can find only the patterns that I put on, not the preinstalled one's.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> This I understand so far. But how do I get the patterns that are preinstalled on the cartridge II or III on a floppy or my knitting machine? I can find only the patterns that I put on, not the preinstalled one's.


Te patterns that are preinstalled might be the same as the built in patterns. It's been so long since I used my PPD I don't remember!

If you can't connect the disk drive to a PPD and TV, you can knit the pattern as fairisle. It does take more time than looking at a screen, but you would have a permanent reference,and it could be used as your swatch.


----------



## soulknit (Sep 29, 2013)

The 930 disk are in tracks. Track 1 could have 3 patterns. 901, 902, 903. To see these patterns set up the ppd and disk drive to the monitor. First change the mode to the 930 before inserting the disk.
From main menu, select 5. transfer created data.3. from pattern disk.Turn power on. push step key.Insert disk. Push step key. From pattern disk enter track number.Push step key.Enter the pattern number,(ex.pattern number 901). push the step key. The pattern you chose will appear on the screen. If you could get your hands on Patricia J. Wetzel KH930 cheat sheet Manual this will be of very helpful
I hope this helps a little
Good luck


----------



## soulknit (Sep 29, 2013)

Whenever you load pattern in the machine 
Load:
CE key
551
step
note track # When yhe pattern is in you will here beep.

To delete a track that you loaded
Press 
CE
553
Step
Enter track #Step


----------



## soulknit (Sep 29, 2013)

Whenever you load pattern in the machine 
Load:
CE key
551
step
note track # When you pattern is in you will here beep.

To delete a track that you loaded
Press 
CE
553
Step
Enter track #Step


----------



## Lcotemi (Jan 31, 2013)

When I delete patterns from Brother 965, or 965i, I press
Input
<pattern number>
Clear

When the number disappears, the pattern is deleted.

To load from the cartridge, same machines, I first have to turn the machine OFF. Don't ever put in or remove the cartridge from the PPD or the knitting machine if they are turned on.

So, machine OFF, cartridge in, machine ON. 
Hit Load
STEP
<pattern number>
STEP
Execute

From the floppy, 
Plug it in, 
Insert floppy in FB100
Turn it on
(Not necessarily in that order)
Press 551
Then the page number (you can have more than one page per floppy)
Then the pattern number
Then step
Then step again.

If, the pattern number changes when you press step, it means that the pattern number that shows us a lower number and not being used. Wrote that number down, and use it when putting in your pattern and quadrants. 
It doesn't change the number on the floppy, just in the machine, and only until you remove it.

If you get an error, that means there isn't enough room in the machines memory and you will need to remove at least one pattern. I suggest that you remove a higher number pattern than you are trying to input, because then it will for sure change your pattern number.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

I inherited a Brother floppy disc drive from my sister when she passed away.....so far have not even touched it. I didn't have a clue what to do with it and this is all sooooo confusing! Maybe in time I will figure it all out.
Can you still purchase the right discs? (in Canada) :?:


----------



## oldgerry (Aug 18, 2012)

For floppy discs go out and buy any 1.44mg 3.5" discs. They have two holes one has the tab that will cover it for writing to the disc. The other square hole tells it is a 1.44, cover this hole with solid colour tape or label so light does not go thro the hole, this will make the drive think you have the right type of disc in the unit.


----------



## Lcotemi (Jan 31, 2013)

I get floppies from Office Max. I'm sure any office supply store would have them.


----------



## JDK (Jan 8, 2016)

Which physical devices can read a brother floppy disk with patterns on it? I have a 965i plus the Brotherlink 5 cable and the computer FB100 Utility and Emulator software but no disc drives, PPDs or cartridges. Can a regular floppy disc computer drive read them?
Thanks!


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

JDK said:


> Which physical devices can read a brother floppy disk with patterns on it? I have a 965i plus the Brotherlink 5 cable and the computer FB100 Utility and Emulator software but no disc drives, PPDs or cartridges. Can a regular floppy disc computer drive read them?
> Thanks!


You need to have the Brother or Knitking floppy drive FB100. Regular computer drive does not work.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Karla is correct, unfortunately Brother/KnitKing disks with patterns on them can only be read by the FB100 drive. That is the only way the files can be transferred to the computer - via FB100 and cable 7 or through FB100 and PPD.


----------

